# 1958 502 v8



## eloyra (Feb 20, 2010)

HI
I have a 1958 502 with 3.2 engine, all the chromes are in good condition, and a new rebuilt angine, before i start the restoration like to know what a fully restored worth , and if it is popular amoung bimmer collectors.


----------



## Oldman M Coupe (Aug 2, 2009)

40,000 to 70,000 done well


----------

